# PLESK 11 & UBUNTU 12.4 Domäne nur über Plesk Panel erreichbar, nicht direkt übers Web



## NetBull (9. März 2013)

Hi Leute, 

da meine Linux Kenntnisse nicht ausreichen, verwalte ich meinen Webserver über PLESK.
Nach einem Wechsel von Ubuntu 10 auf 12 und damit auch auf Plesk 11, habe ich folgendes Problem: 

Neue Domänen sind nicht im Netz verfügbar. 
Über die Pleskvorschau geht es mit https://h1234546.stratoserver.net:8...randomHash=2779832478932749874982379847329834 (Die echten Domänen Teile habe ich durch fake Informationen ausgetauscht. )

Aber wenn ich direkt http://www.mydomain.de oder mydomain.de eingebe, bekomme ich nur die default plesk Seite gezeigt. 
Die hochgeladenen Dateien werden ordnungsgemäss im /var/wwww/vhosts/mydomain.de angezeigt, auch im FTP und im Plesk File Browser, trotzdem kann ich die nicht auf rufen. 

Hat das schon mal jemand erlebt? Ich weis da nicht mehr weiter ...

LG deAndro


----------

